# Who is Iluvatar and Valar?



## thelok (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey, can anyone just simply tell me who is Iluvatar and Valar? Are they just the creators of Middle Earth?


----------



## Camille (Mar 21, 2002)

Iluvatar or Eru is the being that created ME, he is The One, at the begining from his thought The ainur were born, they are the first beings in Tolkien's stories, they are spirits that can take form in order to be visibles. The Valar are the 9 spirits that came to Arda (the Earth) they built the earth, the trees, the mountains everything acording with Eru's plan.
the Valar are: Manwe the king of Arda and Lord of the Valar he rules over the winds.
Varda (Elbereth) manwe's wife and she is the lady of the light the one that made the stars.
Aule he is the smith a great craftman.
Yavana is Aule's wife and she is the lady of the plants and animals, of the nature.
Mandos is the lord of the dead, in his halls are the spitis of the elves, he forgets nothing!
Lorien is another (think so) but do not remember want he does.
Ulmo: the lord of the waters.
I do not remember the others, but Melko the great enemy was among them but he was count no more among the Valar because his evil deeds.
You can find a lot of information in the Silmarillion I recomend you it is a Great Book.


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 21, 2002)

You have the answers in the Silmarilion.

Iluvatar, also called Eru, is the God (in capitals). He created spirits (minor gods) called Ainur that are born of his thoughts (but do not know his whole mind). Together, they made music, according to themes given by Iluvatar, and Iluvatar created Arda (the world) from the music.

From Iluvatar's music alone are created the Children of Iluvatar (Elves and Men) that live in Arda.

Some of the Ainur, or minor gods, decided to come to Arda to oversee its development. These are the Valar and Maiar. The Valar are more powerful than the Maiar and command them.


----------



## Camille (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes!!! the Ainur can be Valar or Maia, again you should read the Sil. you will enjoy it


----------

